# Good dust collection resource.....



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Wood Magazine, issue 266 March 2020 has a good article on Whole Shop Dust Collection starting on page 34. Among the other good information on page 39, there is an article and photo of a new small shop approach to dust collection. Made by Oneida, it features 3 "shop vac" motors on top of a barrel using a "pull" system rather than the typical "push" system. It's a 220 Volt unit and costs around $2500.00. :surprise2:

https://www.homedepot.com/b/Tools-Wet-Dry-Vacuums/RIDGID/N-5yc1vZc2a7Z18g

It would seem to me that 3 shop vacs bought on sale typically for around $70.00 or so would work in unison in a similar arrangement on the top of a fibre board drum. You would still use the individual filters on each motor assembly rather than the new system. Total cost for the entire unit would be around $400.00 or less. 

The efficiency of the Oneida system claims 10X the suction of a standard dust collector and 2 to 3 times the CFM of a shop vac.
There's a source for high velocity suction motors designed for "whole House" vacuum systems which cost < $100.00:
https://evacuumstore.com/p-1036-ele...QOVmwq6ca4ctk9Kg6mFNsdksZ4H7e3dRoCZO0QAvD_BwE
No specs are given for this motor however. 

This approach is interesting in that it's very efficient and it's smaller and takes up less space than the typical dust collector. I don't see paying the $2500 asking price myself, however. For those with an interest pick up the March issue of Wood Magazine.


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

I found their dust deputy 4" plastic and 2" plastic cyclones to be one of the best tools I have given my shop in 30 years. Not having to clean the filters in my shop vacs or dust collectors and still having 100% vacume power all the time with not cleaning those filters has been Wonderful! Yup I still have to empty the barrel and the 5 gallon bucket that the dust deputy sits on but that is no issue at all for me. Cleaning those filters I hated as it got me covered with fine dust. No more of that unless of course I don't empty the barrel or the 5 gallon can and then it can't help but go to the filters but that is my fault when that happens.

2500.00 is a big chunk of money for a small garage shop. Yet don't take me wrong on that. Dust Collection is good for your health and that is priceless. I have seen a lot of home shops that needed dust collection. Oneida has options that make dust collection affordable and efficient. Good stuff all around.

Mark Jones


----------

